# Help with edge joint gap



## taa800 (Dec 31, 2008)

I recently edge joined 3 oak boards together and found that will I did this, the width at the end of the boards had decreased a little and now I'm left with about a 1/16th inch gap that runs about 2 inches into the glued up panel on both sides. I won't get in to all of the reasons as to why this happened (I think I already know), but I'm wondering what I can do to fix this. I'm building a table top on an end table that I plan on staining a dark color. I'm reluctant to use wood filler because when I have in the past, it never stains very well.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Todd


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

This is a common oak problem. However, I have never had a shrinkage problem (cross grain) until I bring the work into an air conditioned area. Sometimes in the dry inside air you also get splits in the oak.

The only satisfactory answer I have found is to resaw the joint or split.

G


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I too would resaw, re-joint, and re-join. 

If you don't want to do that, is there any chance you'd want to do a shallow inlay along the joint? If you have some accent wood you think might look good with the oak, and the design, you could run the top across your router table or if it is too big a table for that set up a straightedge and run your router down the length of the glue line, with the center of the bit centered over the joint. 

1/8" deep maybe, then cut a strip of accent wood a little proud, glue it in, plane it down, sand, finish. 

Just an idea might not work with what you are going for on the design.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounds like your jointer is not properly set up. It is likely your outfeed table is set to low.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Sounds like your jointer is not properly set up. It is likely your outfeed table is set to low.


I thought that outfeed tables were always fixed solid. I know that mine is.

George


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

On a less expensive jointer they are. On most moderate to expensive jointers both tables move. If you have a fixed front table and you are getting end snipe then your knives are set to high.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Glue ups that will ultimately be a determined length are best made long and then trimmed off at both ends.


----------



## taa800 (Dec 31, 2008)

I used a friend's jointer. It was a new Grizzly and it did a good job putting an edge on it. I think my issue was that I had the wood outside, took it to my friend's to joint and plane, then brought it inside. I then glued it up a week or so later. I think George was right in what he said. 

I think I'll resaw it and glue it back again. Like I said, I don't have a jointer, but I just got a new Ridgid saw and it puts a good, clean edge on it, so I should be able to just cut and glue again, without the jointing.


----------

